# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle أهداءات فك بوت لودر NOTE4_SM-N910V على EFT Dongle

## Shamseldeen Victory

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
عرض تجربة فك بوت لودر NOTE4_SM-N910V على EFT Dongle   * *
الهاتف اساسا يحتاج لتعريب ولكن لايمكن التعامل معه قبل فك البوت لودر
تمت العملية على الدونجل العملاق EFT**
1- ترويت الهاتف بروت خالي من الصلاحيات او مؤقت
2- توصيله مع الدونجل والوصول لخانة البوت لودر وكسر حمايته   * *لاتقم بأعادة تشغيل الهاتف دعة يغلق تلقائيا ثم شغله* *لاحظ تمت العملية بنجاح   * *الى هنا خلص موضوعنا* *
اضافة صغيرة يمكنك تعريب الهاتف الان بعدة طرق وانا شخصيا حسب طلب العميل قمت بتعريبه على الاصدار 6.0.1 عربي كامل وثابت بروم مبرمج عربيا لايقبل التمرير الا بفك البوت لودر**       
بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*هنا هاتف اخر تمت عليه نفس الخطوات وتم التعريب عبر EFT Dongle *

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

